# Hagerstown, MD CCO (Prime Outlets at Hagerstown)



## MACa6325xi (Sep 20, 2007)

I went up to this CCO this week and they seemed to have quite a bit more than Arundel Mills and Queenstown CCO's. They had several blushes (Dollymix, Margin, Mocha, Format), lots of eyeshadows (all of the Lure collection), brow shaders in all the colors, mascara, lipsticks, lipglasses, lipliners. I only purchased two lipliners (cushy, plum) and a eyeliner brush. They did have the 236 brush for $42. They also had one MSF in Porcelain Pink.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Hagerstown, MD CCO*

Hold up, the 236 brush for $42??? It's only 24.50 at the store.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Hagerstown, MD CCO*

Also, how long does it take for a collection to get to a CCO? I missed out on Flashtronic.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Hagerstown, MD CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Hold up, the 236 brush for $42??? It's only 24.50 at the store._

 
I'm sorry, I meant the #136 brush $62 at the store. I actually have a #236 brush, it's been discontinued online. I was told by the folk at Arundell Mills CCO that it takes approximately 6 months or more for a collection to arrive at a CCO. Barbie is just now getting to some of the stores. I think some items may get there quicker. I read that someone went to Leesburg, VA CCO
and purchased Claire de Lune. I know that was released with Moonbathe.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Hagerstown, MD CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_Also, how long does it take for a collection to get to a CCO? I missed out on Flashtronic._

 
Some of Flashtronic is still available on the mac website.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2008)

moving 10 mins from hagerstown in 6 months so I am house hunting and took a little pit stop picked up:
shimmertime it was the last one
aquavert e/s
novel twist cool shadow palette

I also saw:
accent red, azreal blue, pastorale, aires de blue, softwash grey and others
novel twist pearlizers
electric eel, rose blanc, suspicion, in living pink, seedling
sweetie cake quad 
and lots other shadows


----------



## crystalado (Jul 16, 2008)

I am thinking of going there on Friday!  Has anyone been there lately?  I am just wondering...


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 28, 2008)

I went to this cco on Friday, we were passing by on a weekend trip, FI gave me 10 mins inside, lol, so I didn't get to make a list....

they had more than any CCO I have ever been too.  They had the Fafi beauty powder, lots of eyeshadows, brushes, Novel Twist and the Holiday palettes


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tuesday of last week one of my co-workers was at a meeting right across for the Hagerstown outlets (the store I work for has a location there, it's my boss' home store).  I begged her to stop in, and she came back with all the McQueen paintpots!  She said there were a TON of shadows (the ones she could remember were Newly Minted, Clarity, and Passionate), skincare, foundations, paintpots, sets, and more.  I'm proud of her - she never wears make-up so I'm impressed that she could remember all that stuff!  I'm pretty sure it's because I talk her ear off whenever she asks me about make-up.


----------



## Peaches23 (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you!!! Has anyone seen sweet sienna?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 7, 2008)

i have at arundel mills mall i am going there tomorrow i can double check to make sure they got some more in stock


----------



## lovely_girl77 (Aug 8, 2008)

I went today...
this one has the largest display i have seen yet. 
10-15 eyeshadows (i picked up aquavert!), fluidlines, paintpots (they had 3 from mcqueen). 2 walls full of assorted products plus lots of lip stuff.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 8, 2008)

did you see any msfs? i went to arundel mills i saw ladyship, frost and coperlast, fun fun lipstick and sea me shadestick

do you remember any eyeshadows or lipsticks did they get any heathertte in or fafi?


----------



## lovely_girl77 (Aug 15, 2008)

they had much of the same as potomac mills & arundel mills - regarding the eyeshadows -- lots of matte2's, fertile, rite of spring, crystal avalanche...
maybe 25 plushglass and lipglass type. 10-15 lipsticks.

maybe 1 heatherette lippie & was there an iridescent powder for fafi?? they had the same one as arundel mills did.

they also had this really great soft-sided makeup box -- like an oversized square insulated lunch box...


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 2, 2008)

Went this past weekend, I have to say they have more than potomac mills.  Tons of paint pots, all the Mcqueen ones, maybe four pigments including Jardin Aires and sweet sienna.  There was post haste, plum dressing, and fertile e/s, three l/g's from Fafi, the powder from Fafi, Fafi bags (big and small) Blitz and glitz, dip down fluid lines, lots of hyper real foundations, fix plus nad charged waters.  It was awesome! Too bad this one too far away for me to visit regularly.


----------



## takinghearts (Nov 3, 2008)

has anyone checked this one out lately?


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 7, 2008)

I plan on going this weekend. Anything worth-while? 
Thanks!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiPucka* 

 
_I plan on going this weekend. Anything worth-while? 
Thanks!_

 
if you do go, can you please update? Thanks! I'm deciding on going either to hagerstown or williamsburg next weekend.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiPucka* 

 
_I plan on going this weekend. Anything worth-while? 
Thanks!_

 
Yes, can you update.  I have only been to the one in Arundel and I pretty much got what I want from there.  I didn't see any p/p and that's what I want.  So pretty please update.


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 17, 2008)

Forgive me for being such a novice with MAC, but they had a very large selection of cosmetics. The only one larger that I've seen is the one I went to in Ohio. In the back of the store, the MAC section took up the entire back wall. 

For lips, they had about over 30 (total) different plushglass, lipglass. lustreglass. They had about 10-12 slimshines/mattine lipsticks; 20+ lipsticks, 3 tendertones (pink, peach, and green).

They had about 12 different pigments (many warms in the coppery and golden shades, and for the cools—aire de bleu (?), and mauvement), one of which was a glitter reflects red (?). They had about 6 or 7 fluidlines, about 7-8 paint pots, eyeshadow quads (a fafi, another from naughty nauticals (I think)), the 2007 holiday eyeshadow sets in smokey and cool (as well as the eyeliners), about 20 eyeshadows, shadesticks (no sharkskin (very sad about this)—although I did pick up a shadestick quad there for $20), tons of cases/makeup bags, many shades of foundations/powders/liquids.

At the least, I hope this gives you some idea of the large selection they have. Good luck!


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 17, 2008)

do you know if they had nice vice paintpot? (purple one from fafi) TIA


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 21, 2008)

I want to say yes, but I'm not totally sure. They had lots of fafi stuff there (including makeup bags). I'm going to go in the next week or so to do some holiday shopping and I'll update when I get back.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## takinghearts (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone been here lately?


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 31, 2009)

Stoppped by yesterday-pretty impressive! They had TONS of stuff.  Fafi Beauty powder, lippies, and l/g's.  Heatherette l/g's (sock hop) and lippies.  Mcqueen Paint pots (electro sky and pharoah) tons of Nail polishes, lots of e/s-all the ones form Neo-sci fi, and most of the Cool Heat ones, I saw purple shower, passionate, clarity, pen and pink, stars and rockets, all of the starflash shadows, at least 4 of the MES duos, including Mi'lady and play on plums.  Oh they had X-rocks blush, and sweet as cocoa too! Lots of blushcremes including sweet william, not very many pigments, fafi bags, all of this years holiday pallets (lip and eye) MSF duos, and lots of slim shines! I had to exercise such restraint with HK rapidly approaching! Happy hauling yall!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 3, 2009)

is anyone going back to this CCO?


----------



## IslandLover (Feb 26, 2009)

My friend definitely saw Studio Sculpt Foundation at this CCO! I'm going soon to check it out. She said they had the largest selection she's seen with tons of eyeshadows (Pen n Pink is the only one I remember hearing) and old holiday sets. They also have both Prep+Primes and some of the new Lightful lotions. Lots of tinted lip conditioners and tons of lipglass. They had a box of 5 clear lip jellys too I believe. They had some nail polishes as well. She got a pink one (don't remember the name). And some blushes.

I've never been but I'll be making a trip soon.


----------



## karrieleigh (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going past Hagerstown on a trip today and hope to stop in. I was there about 3 weeks ago and could barely force myself to leave though i ended up buying more BB than MAC. WTF?! anyway, i'm mainly hoping to find some shadesticks, hopefully the sets of minis because i just tried Sharkskin for the first time yesterday and almost cried that i waited this long.


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karrieleigh* 

 
_I'm going past Hagerstown on a trip today and hope to stop in. I was there about 3 weeks ago and could barely force myself to leave though i ended up buying more BB than MAC. WTF?! anyway, i'm mainly hoping to find some shadesticks, hopefully the sets of minis because i just tried Sharkskin for the first time yesterday and almost cried that i waited this long._

 
Hey - did you end up making it out to Hagerstown? Anything worthwhile there? Thanks!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Mar 11, 2009)

yea let me know to


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 24, 2009)

So I'm finally trekking it out to Hagerstown this Saturday. Has anyone been there recently? Anything good? If not, I just might drive 20 min south & go to Leesburg.

Thanks!


----------



## NikkiPucka (Mar 31, 2009)

My husband and I are taking the hike up to Frederick this weekend. Any good sightings at this CCO? I went to the Arundel Mills CCO and they didn't have anything new.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry! I meant to go out there this past weekend but it didn't happen so I don't know what they have in Hagerstown now.


----------



## l1onqueen (May 10, 2009)

Stopped in 2day, they have all of the starflash shadows,3 shadows from neo sci including magnetic fields. they had all the MES's and most of the metal x cream shadows. Petticoat, So Ceylon and lightful msf's. Heatherette beauty powder, lots of mineralized blushes,oh and tons of x rocks blush! 2007 and 2008 holiday kitsn lippies and es palettes. That's all - can remember for now


----------



## riss (May 12, 2009)

I was there a few days ago and was very impressed with their selection.  It seemed they didn't have much in the way of pigments but lots of other stuff.  I picked up MSF's in petticoat and so ceylon, they also had light flush.  I got a set of shadesticks with the minis that had shimmersand, lucky jade, royal hue, and silverbleu.  They had the largest selection of paint pots that I've ever seen at a CCO.  I picked up electro sky but they also had otherworldly, perky, pharoah, rollickin', and several others.  I'm already trying to figure out when I can get back up there to get more stuff


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 12, 2009)

Anyone going to haggerstown soon or live near by? its hour drive for me and i was wondering if anyone is going there soon or back? let me know i want a paint pot got paypal


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 12, 2009)

Also i am going to the arundel mills CCo thursday to check that out again


----------



## couturesista (Jul 21, 2009)

Took a trip to Hagerstown on Saturday! WOW! This CCois amazing, its small but its packed with MAC!

 what I can remember,

 MSF's (alot ) even WARMED!
 NEO Sci-Fi Collection
Brushes 222,150,129, 217
Eyeshaows ( alot) metal x, matte2 and others
mineralized blushes
eyeliners
lipglosses
lipsticks
entire skin care line prep and prime, fix +, oil control lotion, etc
various brush sets

that's all that I can remember


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 29, 2009)

I plan on going Monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 3, 2009)

I went yesterday =D I'm so happy even though I only got 3 items because I was on a budget! 
I got Bobbi Brown crease brush
        Mac Merrily Blush
        Mac blanc type

Summary of what I saw:

MAC:
about 4 different kinds of Mineral blushes
Lots of PP and a couple fluidliners
Penultimate in Rapidblack
MSF: Petticoat, Brunnete and one other one can't remember 
MSFN all different colors
MSFN and shimmer combos
Highlight/Contour powders that come in MSF similar packaging not sure what's the name.
Tons of blushes including xrocks
Tons of eyeshadow including MES, Starflash--no smoke and diamonds sadly :-( 
matte2, some that I remember specifically evening aura, rose blanc and metal shadows too.
Dame Edna pallete
Few quads including Tempting quad which I love but I couldn't justify getting I have tempting and similar colors.
HK lip conditioners both
Tons of foundation
Tons of Prep+Prime line Items
Charged waters
Lots of lipsticks including from fafi and other collections 
Lots of LE e/s and lip palletes
165 small tapered brush 
Pigments and Reflect glitters including cocomotion, gilded green, reflects  blackened red and others-- I was hoping to fing heritage rouge like I did before but there was none! 
Black Russian eye pencil - gorgeous to say the least
Dazzleglass *sigh* I was on a budget otherwise I would have got one.. There was bare necessities, posh, rag to riches, stepping out, and like Venus.

This store was oozing with MAC items I promise!


Probably other stuff I can't remember but I promise I remembered buzz worthy stuff!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 3, 2009)

One more thing they have MAC bags which makes me happy because it gives you the whole MAC experience which I love since the nearest MACcounter is an hour and a half away !!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 26, 2010)

ANyone been to this CCO lately?  I just got back home from my first year of college (survived!!!) and I want to reward myself to some cheap MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There are no CCOs close to where I go to schools, or MAC stores for that matter.
I'm really into pigments so if you can remember any of them, I would forever grateful!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 22, 2010)

Stopped here yesterday and what a surprise! They had a TON of inventory!  Most importantly they had at least 12 Volcanic Ash Exfoliators! There was the expensive Hello Kitty and monogram compacts.  All of the eyeshadows from BBR and Style warriors. Pretty much all the same paintpots though.  They had one of the blushes from Liberty of London and at least two of the lipsticks. as far as palettes they had tone gray, sweetie cakes, stow-a-way, and Fafi 1.  I saw Blue brown, rose, tan, and deep blue green pigments and at least 4 different reflects glitters. There was a blush ombre from Spring colour forecast (the neutral one, sorry I can't recall the name) The holiday lip kits, Trip ES palettes, look in a box, at least 10 different dazzleglass, all of the lip liners from Spring colour forecast, several brushes including the 188. Happy Shopping!


----------



## cleung341 (Aug 23, 2010)

Would love it if someone could CP Springshine for me. Can pay with pp rihgt away.


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone been here recently could tell me what pigments/glitters they have, paint pots, and what fromt he holiday collection? My boyfriend is heading to baltimore and this is on his way!


----------



## hannahrosette (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the CCO I go to, it's 30 minutes away from where I live, and I LOVE going there. The girls who work there are so nice and helpful, and if you ask if they have a certain product, they will look it up and check their inventory. I got Ripe Peach blush ombre there about a month ago, but I had to ask if they had it. 

  	Definitely ask them to check in the back, because they don't always put everything out right away. 
  	I was told that they get new shipments in at the beginning of every month, if that helps anyone.


----------



## thatssojessy (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope to go to this CCO during my spring break in about 2 weeks. I really really hope they have liquid foundations, I've been looking for one forever!

  	If anyone goes between now and...March 18, could you give a quick description of the brushes they have in stock? Thanks in advance!


----------

